# Did My Goats Fight to the Death?



## newadamearth (Jan 22, 2015)

Got another one for y'all...

I found this goat still warm today in it's enclosure with what appears to be a broken neck.

I haven't seen any signs of over aggression so far from any of them, but I am wondering if perhaps one of the larger Billy's may have done this. I am at a loss. 

It's possible the neck wasn't broke, and this is something else, but I think I felt the place where the bone in the middle of the neck seemed to be disconnected. 

There wasn't any other sign of struggle that I could see. 

It was a pretty cold night with a little freezing rain/snow mix. Got down to 10 degrees. That said, the goat was warm when I found her at 1 pm so I think she died only hours before. 

Again, I don't know anything about this stuff, but need to learn fast. 

Do I need to start a murder investigation or is this a cut and dry case of hypothermia?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Based on what was said and the appearance of the goat I vote that it was murdered.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably did get killed from another goat. That is an odd position for hypothermia.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you have hay feeders where they stick their heads in to eat? Or fencing she could put her head through? If another goat hit her wrong, it could break her neck. Sorry for your loss, she looked like a pretty goat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you have multiple males in with females, that is not good. This will happen again.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I really doubt a broken neck is what caused the death. That would be pretty unusual. Goats are built to butt heads and take an impact to the head and neck. 

From what I see from the photo. The goat has a rough, dull coat, appears to be underweight or thin, and I see some dried poop on the hocks from what was probably diarrhea. I would guess most likely a worm overload or possibly coccidiosis. Along with that could be a selenium and/or copper deficiency problem. Those things, along with the cold weather, can quickly kill a goat. 

If you are concerned, have a necropsy done.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree, a necropsy is the only way to be 100% certain. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

newadamearth said:


> but I think I felt the place where the bone in the middle of the neck seemed to be disconnected.


I've never found a goat dead. Did find a chicken dead, sure thought it's neck felt broken, but there was no possible way it broke it's neck.

Any scratch marks in the dirt (death thrashes)? Necropsy is always the best choice for a surprise dead goat. You can test liver mineral levels, see worm levels, see worm damage... It's not JUST an answer on why the goat died, but also how your herd is doing.

I'm wondering about circling disease from that head angle, but I'll defer to more experienced folks.

One thing I've learned from chickens - treat every death scene as a crime scene. First thing you do is look for clues - different predators have different signatures. I'm not saying this goat fell to a predator, but the mindset of look for evidence throughout the crime scene - helps. Look for hoof prints (where was the goat), look for diarrhea or vomit, look for signs of scuffle (overturned feeders), don't even touch the victim until you survey the scene. I've lost chickens, but I know what killed them because I read the scene - and that helped me end the deaths right there. With goats, even the difference between thrashing legs and just expiring peacefully is a meaningful clue.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

PS Cold takes energy. An underfed or parasitized goat doesn't have energy to spare. We always give extra feed on extra cold nights.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

This is the same poster with the "my goats are dying" thread. Would that change the opinion for anyone on cause of death? I looked at posting history, as I thought the siding in the back of the picture was the same.

I am not saying this In a rude or finger-pointing manner, just hoping it helps you and yours get help for whatever thing or things is going on. Tying it together with the other thread should someone more experienced have better feedback for you, taking your other herd health issues into consideration. I am not experienced enough to give more help on this subject.

I would get a vet out to see your herd, ASAP. You have something going on, and you need to get it under control. It could be a combo of issues, but you need to find out what they are. If you cannot find a vet, may want to give generalized location, so that other folks can suggest a vet who may be willing to see your herd.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Goats with Enteritis and/or severe Polio posture with their heads pressed to their back and eventually fall to their side, with their head still pressed to their back at the end. 

Sorry for the graphic description but, that is what this looks like.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

> This is the same poster with the "my goats are dying" thread. Would that change the opinion for anyone on cause of death?


I recognized the OP's name the moment I clicked on the thread...

Unfortunately, this looks like another death due to the owners chosen style of herd management...


> The goal of the owner is to create as natural and strong system as possible, so *his choice is to not de-worm or treat the animals,* and breed the ones that survive the transition.


----------



## Bagwell (May 2, 2015)

Parasites? Coccidia?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Isnt it listeria or polio that they turn their head back over their shoulder? Could be that.


----------

